# Address IRS



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Expats returns are mailed to:

Department of the Treasury
Internal Revenue Service Center
Austin, TX 73301-0215
USA

What address to mail 1040X (expat return)?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Filing from "a foreign country" you send your 1040X to this address:
Department of the Treasury
Internal Revenue Service Center
Austin, TX 73301-0215 USA

(I got this from the Taxslayer website - should be the same on any of the other tax preparation software sites.) For the 1040X they only seem to distinguish between filing an amended return in response to an IRS inquiry or not.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

